# Coffin Design



## pcouch1123 (Jan 19, 2009)

I know it sounds weird but I have a friend who wants me to design a coffin table. Anyone know where to find some basic design ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Start with a shovel


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Are coffins any specific shape.

Get him to sketch an idea of what he wants and then make your build to drawing and see if he likes it.

G


----------



## Creedog (Jan 19, 2009)

i bet you he wants something like this

http://www.halloweencoffins.com/toe-pincher-coffin.jpg


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

This book should help....
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5016&filter=coffin


----------



## pcouch1123 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all of the great ideas. I think I have a great start now. I will post pics as I get going.:thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

pcouch,

I have a knock-down casket that is about 90% finished that is a prototype for a business idea we were pursuing. I don't know if we will ever have time to pick it back up. My point in telling you this is to let you know we did a plethora of research on this subject. It draws you in once you start digging. Ha, that was an accident. 

Let me give you one very important piece of advice and that is to check your particular state requirements as to the maximum size of the coffin. When it comes time to use it, if it is even a hair over the max width, height, or length, the cemetary will either charge the family an exhorbitant fee, or more likely they will force them to purchase one of their "approved" (i.e. $$$ka-ching!$$$) caskets. And then they will tack on all sorts of fees to "transfer" the body.

Most states now have laws which require funeral homes to allow families to buy what is usually called a "basic package" or something similar, and it consists of renting the building and that's about it. They cannot force you to buy their casket, their printing, their coordianting a military burial etc. they cannot even force you to have the corpse imbalmed, did you know that? 

Most state laws only require a body to be embalmed if the death was due to certain contagious diseases, or if the body will be viewed (open casket) during any part of a ceremony. Another interesting fact is this: prior to their death, the vast majority of people who express their desire regarding an open casket, say they do not want an open casket, yet, most families do not honor this request. 

Do you know why that is? It's usually because of the pressure from the "funeral director" better known as the salesman, who tells the family "It is well known that having a viewing allows loved ones to have peace, and closure. You really should not have a closed service. You will regret this from now on." Let me translate that for you: "If you elect to have a closed service, we can't charge you the outrageous embalming fees, and we need them especially since you did not buy our outrageously expensive plastic-looking casket."

I know, I know, funeral homes perform an important service. This is true. But they also do not give full disclosure to people in their most vulnerable time, and often it puts an extremely undue, and avoidable financial hardship on a family that is essentially bullied into buying things they do not have to. The home even has to make a family aware that they can purchase a cardboard coffin if they cannot afford one of the $5000 ones. 

Sorry about the rant, but I get really irate thinking about how families basically get "robbed" by so many unscrupulous practices at the worst possible time.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's a tidbit about coffins. My father was very ill for quite a while. I thought a great tribute to him would be if I made his coffin. Of course, I never discussed the topic with him. When I talked with the funeral home about the details, I was told that they would not accept a coffin that was not "approved". 

Now, that in itself doesn't make much sense to me, as the deceased could care less. My take on the subject was that there was a very tight control for coffins, and most of the suppliers had last letter vowels in their names. I never said Mafia. It could just be coincidental. So, that ended that.

But, I did come across an interesting coffin design for the late Anna Nicole Smith.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

There is a lot of misinformation in the funeral business. Here is the Federal Trade Commission's consumer right's notice regarding the Funeral Rule. It does not delineate in full your rights, but hits the high spots. I think there may a state or two left that does not allow persons to provide their own caskets but not sure. I know Oklahoma and Louisiana were fighting the federal law tooth and nail. I don't know how it turned out.

Cabinetman I do not doubt the mob has their hand in it in places. In fact I'd be surprised if they didn't. You got to weigh things like that carefully. :hang: :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I helped my old manager build his own coffin. He measured his height and shoulder width to be sure he would fit. He is a vietnam vet with a heart condition due to a bullet through the chest, and found out after going to a buddies military funeral that the government issue casket is some kind of mdf or pressed board material with a fake woodgrain applied to the surface. Somehow he got the official measurements from one so his would be an "approved" size. He keeps LPs in it right now in his music room:yes:. Now if only he could find a bugler, the military has been sending out a kid with a boombox and a recording to the last couple of funerals he has gone to:thumbdown:.


----------



## thunderbyte (Oct 14, 2008)

pcouch said:


> I know it sounds weird but I have a friend who wants me to design a *coffin table*. Anyone know where to find some basic design ideas? Thanks!


I dont think hes looking to build an actual coffin for putting a body in. Sounds like his budy is looking for a coffin table for some dark decoration.


----------



## crlakin (Feb 5, 2009)

*Coffin (Coffee?) Table Plans*

There are plans for a simple coffin and some other coffin designs at the Coffins page on the website at http://www.lastthings.net/ If your friend really meant a table, like a dining table, contact me and we'll talk about a possible design I came up with when someone challenged me to do so, but I never built. My e-mail is on the contacts page of the website.

Also, the Funeral Rule requires a funeral home to use a coffin you have made yourself or purchased elsewhere and may not charge you a handling fee. Commercial coffins are basically 6 1/2' long, 2' wide and 12 or 14 " deep. Vaults, required by many cemeteries, may only be 30" wide, so that's the width limit.

Embalming is not required by any state or federal law, except in some cases when a body is transported over state lines. Many funeral homes require embalming for viewings, but that's their rule.

There's a lot of great information about funerals at the Funeral Consumers Alliance website, www.funerals.org.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> But, I did come across an interesting coffin design for the late Anna Nicole Smith.
> 
> 
> > Too Funny!:laughing::laughing: Guess Dolly will be able to use a similar model someday.
> ...


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Does this mean Oprah will need an adjustable one?


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Personally, I think funeral homes are the masters of "GOUGE and SCREW", and take advantage of people at their most vulnerable. I do not want a coffin, a funeral, or any of the ridiculous trappings that go along with society's views of how a person should be handled after death. All that stuff does absolutely nothing for the departed, and saddles the survivors with totally ridiculous expense. Sorry for the mini rant, but I feel pretty strongly about this item.


Burn me and toss the ashes in the ocean that I love. Oh, that's right, that's polution. Rats!

Gerry


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

it may be a litle off target but most post here did get off tract somehow. LOL My wife found this site to show me, how and why now I'm not sure of. I'm not concerned but maybe I should be. LOL

http://marinecaskets.com/html/caskets.html


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hmmmm! If she starts shopping for shovels I would be concerned.

Gerry


----------

